# Plant Souk in Al Aweer - when does it close?



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Does anyone know what time of day the Al Aweer plant souk shuts up shop in the evenings?

Need a lot of green things before Christmas to tart up the garden, and the weekend is entirely b*ggered!

Will need to head out after work.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Vantage, you can go to the plant shop on Beach Road or, even better, the one round the corner to Spinneys Umm Sequeim, which are much nearer to your home.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i know - but i want quite a lot, and a couple of big things.
Thought i might save a few pennies!

that said, those are good fall back options


----------

